# huntsman vs wolf spider



## UCBAlex (Mar 15, 2008)

hey everyone this is my first post. i wanted to start off by saying this is a fantastic site with a lot of informed members and helpful information. to make a long story short, i've been thinking of getting either a huntsman or wolf spider. the wolf spider is attractive to me because it can't scale a vertical wall and bite me/escape while i'm cleaning its cage. i could also probably keep it at room temperature without having to worry about humidity too much (a tropical huntsman is a different matter). on the other hand, there is a really cool plain-looking tropical huntsman at the pet shop. i was wondering which of the two anyone out there would recommend and why. thanks a bunch

alex


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 15, 2008)

first off, welcome to AB . 
secondly, GET A HOGNA SP.!!!! they absolutely rock. you can't beat a 2-3" wolf spider with an attitude. they are simply amazing and one of my favorites.

oh- and they are very very easy to keep


----------



## UCBAlex (Mar 16, 2008)

hey i ended up picking up a Malaysian Orange Huntsman. this spider is awesome, but he's a little fast and can scale vertical surfaces like no one's business. i'll let you guys know how it goes.

alex


----------



## mrbonzai211 (Mar 16, 2008)

Why would you even buy a wolf spider when all you need is an unfinished basement?


----------

